# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Θέλω να πάρω τηλεόραση , τι πρέπει να προσέξω ;

## invader7

Καλησπέρα σας , θέλω να αγοράσω τηλεόραση και το μόνο πράγμα για το οποίο είμαι σίγουρος είναι το μέγεθος. 40''.

Απο κει κ πέρα είχα στο μυαλό μου Samsung-Sony μια απο τις 2 μάρκες. Τώρα έχω μια samsung 3-4 χρόνια και χάλασε , έχει αρχίσει και μαυρίζει η εικόνα (σταδιακά τον τελευταίο χρόνο) σαν να είναι σκοτεινή η σκηνή , μόνο που δεν είναι...  :Tongue2: 

Αυτό που κοιτούσα ψάχνοντας ήταν να είναι LED με refresh rate 200Hz και 3D.

Τι άλλο πρέπει να προσέξω ; 

Διάβασα κάπου την εξής γνώμη : "οι LED είναι καινούργια τεχνολογία δεν ξέρουμε πόσο θα αντέξουν... καλύτερα LCD που είναι δοκιμασμένες" ... Δεν σκοπεύω να αλλάζω τηλεόραση κάθε 3 χρόνια και δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο πρέπει να το πάρω υποψιν μου..

Το ταβάνι μου είναι τα 700€ (750€ αυστηρά)..

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xifis

φιλε,δε ξερω να σου προτεινω μοντελο,αλλα επειδη προσφατα πιαστηκα με μια LCD κ ειδα ποσο ΜΟΥΦΑ ειναι κατασκευαστικα,απο αποψη φωτισμου,(δυσευρετα ανταλακτικα αν χαλασει) θα σου προτεινω να παρεις LED δαγκωτο με χιλια.τις παπαριες νεας τεχνολογιας τις λενε οσοι εχουν στοκ παλιας..

πιθανον κ αυτη πουχεις τωρα να θελει λαμπες η ινβερτερ γιαυτο σκοτεινιαζει.

----------


## leosedf

Και οι LED LCD είναι απλά ο οπίσθιος φωτισμός είναι με LED και όχι με CCFL λάμπα.
Σίγουρα δεν έχουν τα μειονεκτήματα της CCFL με τον καιρό όμως.

----------

picdev (17-10-12), 

rch (17-10-12)

----------


## sakisr

Ετσι οπως παν τα πραγματα δεν εχει σημασια τι εχεις στο μυαλο, αλλα στη τσεπη.(εδω γελαμε πικρά.....).
Προσωπικα εχω περι πολλου τις LG γιατι και απ' οτι εχω δει σε φιλους εναι αυτο που λεν the best money can buy,Δηλ η τιμη τους σε σχεση με τη ποιοτητα τους ειναι σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο.Εγω θα προτεινα μια κλασσικη TFT.Ειναι δοκιμασμενες και πιο ανθεκτικες.Ειχα παρει LCD, μου καηκε και εβγαλα την παλια μου THOMSON CRT περιμενοντας να πεσει κανα φραγκο για να παρω μια καινουρια.

----------


## invader7

Για ταινίες και για μπάλα την θέλω την TV , υπάρχει καμια πρόταση ; ευχαριστώ

----------


## bchris

Δεν ξερω πολλα απο μαρκες/μοντελα και κατω απο αλλες συνθηκες δεν θα μιλαγα...
Αλλα ειδα πως σκεφτεσαι να παρεις samsung ή sony.
Γιατι παλι samsung? Τα λεφτουδακια σου δεν τα σκεφτεσαι?
Εγω εχω μια samsung εδω και 3-4 χρονια και με το που εληξε η εγγυηση εγινε αιδοιο πηληκιο.
Αλλου μαυρη, αλλου ..πιο μαυρη  :Cursing: 

Και απ`οτι λες κι η δικια σου τραβαει κατα τον ιδιο δρομο.

Γνωμη μου ειναι να μεινεις μακρια απο τις samsung.
Παρε sony, παρε panasonic, παρε οτι αλλο θες.
Αλλα οχι samsung.

----------


## moutoulos

Επειδή όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα η αγορά τηλεόρασης δεν αξίζει. Μην δώσεις 
τα ωραία σου λευτουδάκια τουλάχιστον σε αυτή την τιμή που λες (εντάξει δεν είναι
και υπερβολή τα 700€, απλά υπάρχουν και φθηνότερες αξιόλογες TV). 

Πάρε μια με < 600€ να κάνεις την δουλειά σου και βλέπεις ..., μετά απο 3-5 χρόνια. 
Έτσι και αλλιώς αν την δουλεύεις πολλές ώρες την ημέρα, και την ανοιγοκλείνεις 
20 φορές την μέρα, πάνω απο τα χρόνια που σου έγραψα δεν θα κρατήσει.  Αν σου 
χαλάσει το Panel (μετά την εγγύηση) δεν θα την φτιάξεις, γιατί αυτό θα έχει όσο 
μια 40" TV τότε. 

Τωρα το πια είναι καλή/καλύτερη, είναι άλλο θέμα, αλλά σκέψου οτι Panel ούτε 
5 εταιρείες δεν βγάζουν. Οι περισσότερες έχουν τα ίδια. Παράδειγμα ο υπολο-
γιστής της Apple iMac με την 27" οθόνη, το Panel αυτής είναι της LG ...

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e1...los/misc/iMAC/ 
 mod: LG LM270WQ1

Οπότε είναι θέμα χρήσης της TV, για το αν σου κρατήσει χρόνια η οχι, και οχι θέμα
μάρκας. Εννοείται μιλάω για τις καταξιωμένες, και οχι για ...

Επίσης η "τερμα φωτεινότητα" μειώνει την ζωή της κατά ... ισως και 50%.

Μια τυπική πρόταση απο μένα ...

----------


## invader7

Σας ευχαριστώ , αρχικά για Sony σκεφτόμουν απλά είδα πως η samsung έχει όμορφα μοντέλα... τώρα θα μου πεις τι να την κάνεις την ομορφιά... σωστά .. Γιαυτό ήθελα sony... 40-42'' ίντσες θέλω για ταινίες και μπάλα όπως είπα... Αλλού βρήκα plasma αλλού led...

Σε ευχαριστώ moutoulos , φαίνεται μια χαρά , αλλά δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να αξιολογίσω μια tv , βλέπω να έχει refresh rate >100Hz και FullHD , τώρα με την μάρκα LG είμαι λίγο επιφυλακτικός....

----------


## katmadas

Αυτο που ηπε ο Γρηγορης με καλυψε απολυτα.
Ειναι μεγαλο το καζο που παθενουν ολοι καθε χρονο...
Οι τιμες απο χρονο σε χρονο κανουν βουτιες τις ταξεως του 50%.
Η τεχνολογια του σημερα ακριβωπληρωνετε ενο μετα απο 1-2 χρονια πουλιεται τζαμπα...
Εχω παρα πολες ιστοριες να πω με τηλεορασεις αλλα βαριεμαι να γραφω...

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις μια καλη τηλεοραση και οχι την τελευταια λεξη της τεχνολογιας...
Συμφωνα με αυτα που σου ειπα πριν οι 3ντι τηλεορασεις θα πουλιουνται σε 2 χρονια τζαμπα...
Ασε που τοτε θα εχεις και πληθορα επιλογων σε 3ντι προβολες...

Ενω τωρα?

η προταση μου σε αυτο το σαιτ ειναι

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.169680

και πανω κατι λεω εκει να βαρεσεις...
Σου μενουν και τα αλλα για κανα home cinema...

----------


## jimk

αμα δεν θες samsung η lg παρε πανασονικ να ξερεις η lg και η samsung εχουν καλο service   η sony...   τωρα περι ορεξεως...

----------


## invader7

samsung ειναι αυτή που χάλασε...  :Smile:  , LG τώρα, δεν μαρέσει η μάρκα... Για την τηλεόραση του katmadas , δεν μάρεσε φίλε , 50Hz είναι πολύ λίγα πιστεύω στις μέρες μας και είναι μεγάλη διαφορά απο τα 700 που πήρα απόφαση να δώσω , πάντως σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για τον κόπο σου !

----------


## giwrgosss

να σ πω κ εγω την γνώμη μου απο θέμα βλαβών, οτι άλλο θέλεις ακόμα και noname μείνε μακριά απ την *LG* , οσο και να εχει service εγγύηση και κλπ είναι ταλαιπωρία και μόνο που τους παίρνεις την πας και κλπ , να αρχίσω να περιγράφω βλάβες σε τβ ,  μόνιτορ η/υ  προχειρότητες μέσα στην κατασκευή ? και γενικά μακρια απο LG οτιδήποτε , δώσε 30-50 ευρο πάνω και πάρε κάτι άλλο , υπάρχουν παρτίδες τρισάθλιας κινεζικής κατασκευής σε ολα τα προϊόντα τους , τύφλα να έχουν τα noname ...

----------


## Leonardo

Από ότι ξέρω τα πλεονεκτήματα μιας LED τηλεόρασης είναι: 1)  Καλύτερη αναπαράσταση μαύρου χρώματος και καλύτερη αντίθεση 2) Καλύτερη αναπαράσταση των χρωμάτων 3) Είναι πιο λεπτή4) Ο χρόνος ζωής είναι μεγαλύτερος ( ο φωτισμός CFL μιας LCD τηλεόρασης, έχει μικρότερη διάρκεια ζωής, από τα led μίας LED τηλεόρασης. Επίσης σε μία LCD, σταδιακά ο φωτισμός CFL μετά από κάποια χρόνια, εξασθενεί, με αποτέλεσμα η εικόνα μας να είναι λιγότερο καλή) και τα μειονεκτήματα:1) Είναι καινούρια τεχνολογία οπότε η διάρκεια ζωής, η σωστή λειτουργία ανά τα χρόνια, και πολλά άλλα, είναι απλές υποθέσεις των κατασκευαστών. Στην ουσία όμως, κανείς δεν ξέρει ακριβώς πόσο μπορεί να αντέξει μία LED τηλεόραση, τι προβλήματα μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν μετά από μερικές εκατοντάδες ή χιλιάδες ώρες χρήσης, κτλ. , Ενώ στις LCD, που έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για πολλά χρόνια, είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο το τοπίο. 2) Είναι πιο ακριβές:

Εγώ προσωπικά βλέπω τις LED τηλεοράσεις, ως αφορμή αγοράς μίας απλής καλούτσικης LCD τηλεόρασης. 
Επειδή απλά βοήθησαν στη δραματική μείωση των τιμών των LCD τηλεοράσεων, οπότε τώρα ίσως είναι μία καλή ευκαιρία για αγορά μιας μεγάλης και ποιοτικής LCD τηλεόρασης, σε πολύ καλή τιμή. 


Φιλικά Αχιλλέας!!

----------


## paul333

Αν πας σε ενα καταστημα βαλε να δουλεψουν ολες η τηλεορασεις την καλυτερη εικονα θα την παρεις απο samsung,sony
τωρα οτι χαλανε ευκολα γενικα η lcd ειναι ενα θεμα αλλα μην το περιοριζουμε στη εταιριες της συγκεκριμενες, γνωμη μου πηγαινε σε samsung.

----------


## Papas00zas

Πάρε plasma και μην ακους τίποτε άλλο. Εχω 37ρα panasonic διετίας και εχει τέλεια εικόνα. 
Είναι ο,τι πιο κοντα-και νομίζω οτι αυτό αξίζει να αναφερθει-στην τεχνολογία crt, έχει αρκετά παραπλήσια απόδοση χωρίς να καίει όσο μια crt.

----------


## silver_21

> να σ πω κ εγω την γνώμη μου απο θέμα βλαβών, οτι άλλο θέλεις ακόμα και noname μείνε μακριά απ την *LG* , οσο και να εχει service εγγύηση και κλπ είναι ταλαιπωρία και μόνο που τους παίρνεις την πας και κλπ , να αρχίσω να περιγράφω βλάβες σε τβ ,  μόνιτορ η/υ  προχειρότητες μέσα στην κατασκευή ? και γενικά *μακρια απο LG* οτιδήποτε , δώσε 30-50 ευρο πάνω και πάρε κάτι άλλο , υπάρχουν παρτίδες τρισάθλιας κινεζικής κατασκευής σε ολα τα προϊόντα τους , τύφλα να έχουν τα noname ...




Συμφωνώ μαζί του.. *μακριά από LG*, στα 3 χρονια μου έχουν αντικαταστήσει 3 TV .. το ωραίο είναι πως σου στέλνουν μεταχειρισμένη TV(δεν δέχεται η εταιρία να στην επισκευάσει τι δικια σου tv,εκτος στις ακριβές tv..) .. Και αν δεις, ρωτάω σε δικό μου post για τη TV που έχω 3 μηνών και χάλασε.. και ένα παλιό αφεντικό μου έδωσε 1600 ή 1800 euro πριν 3.5 χρονια και του έβγαλε ένα σωρό προβλήματα και τώρα την έχει χαλασμένη και κάθεται.. περιμένοντας να κερδίσει το λόττο που δεν παίζει για να την φτιάξει αφού στις μεγάλες tv, η εγγύηση είναι στα 2 χρονια αν θυμάμαι καλά, απότι μου έλεγε...

----------


## vasilllis

η δικη μου προταση 
http://www.palo.gr/cluster/articles/.../?clid=4373088

κατι παραπανω απο το budget σου αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει ..., τι και αν κοστίζει όσο ένα παλιό δυαράκι?. 
Σημασία έχει η ποιότητα απεικόνισης ...

----------


## DLS 33

Καλησπερα.
Εγω εχω LG 42'' 
  Tην εχω 3 χρονια παει στα 4 ειναι  100ΗΖ και ειναι τελεια.
Tην ειχα παρει 1.200Ε οταν βγηκε, αλλα μεχρι σημερα δεν παρουσιασε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.
   Bεβαια ειναι πανω σε UPS (το οποιο παιρνει ρευμα απο 2 μπαταριες Φορτηγου 12V 200Α)

 Παρε LG κατα την γνωμη μου. 

Ευχαριστω.

----------

